# more pictures of our new "addition"



## ctinsley (Aug 17, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures that Getitia has sent me.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh he is awsome! I'm guessing he (she?) is a Lee baby?

I like him allot! You cannot beat those Buckeye horses huh?



:

Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 17, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow outstanding. Great looking foal. only two photos pull up.


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you for the additional pictures (one didn't come up). She is gorgeous! Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 14, 2007)

One word~

*WOW*

What a awesome filly! :new_shocked: She is so flashy



: I love her face markings



: Congrats!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## minih (Sep 15, 2007)

She is very flashy, I love her eyeliner with the white eye lashes! Beautiful markings!!! :aktion033:


----------



## ctinsley (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks all for the compliments. We picked her up at the nationals and she is now safely home and settled in.


----------



## Steph (Oct 9, 2007)

She is looking awesome, Cindy! I can't wait to see her in person.





Edited to add: Wow, I just noticed the date and how slow I was on this one....


----------



## crponies (Oct 9, 2007)

She is gorgeous! Congrats!



:


----------



## shadowpaints (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW she is gorgeous!! congrats!! wonderfully marked!

Becca


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 13, 2007)

She is absolutely Stunning :new_shocked: Huge Congrats :aktion033:

~Jessica


----------

